# Thyroid seems to swell at night



## Dafinny (Feb 26, 2015)

ok beside my non stop anxiety. I have noticed now for the last few months my thyroid would feel swollen but only at night and it was only a few times. Now it is swollen every night... Not where it sticks out like goiter but clearly swollen cause when I put my head down I can tell and it feels like it's my left side more than the right. Is this "night time only" flare up normal for hypothyroidism?

Also... Since October I have had 3 really bad colds that have lasted about 3 weeks each and I can feel another coming on. The odd thing about the colds are is I use to brag about not having a single cold or flu for 12 years...

I wish I could ask these questions from my doctor and get such educated answers... Thanks in advance


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Could you just be feeling your thyroid in a reclined position?

Can you edit your signature with some of your history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your history.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## Dafinny (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi thaks for letting me know about the signature. I believe my profile is all set now.

I have been googling like crazy before joining this forum which has already been very helpful. As far as the swelling at night I am not in a reclined position. I am watching TV and when I look down on my ipad I can feel the swelling because its noticeably different.

I need to call my doctor and she is just not a good listener at all. I went in because I was having excessive anxiety.. she automatically prescribed me an anti depressant which I did not take. I am trying to figure out my approach to get her to give me all the tests for a resolution.

I was diagnosed with hypothyroid 2 years ago and was put on 25mg of levo and was fine after that. The all of a sudden 2 weeks ago my anxiety just flared up like anything would make me anxious. I can't even drink coffee right now.

Also I have been sweating really really bad. I couldnt get to sleep until 2am becaue I sweat nonstop from 9 until 2....... I have my heat down to 65 and even a fan on. I am 53 and menopausal but this is not hot flashes.

At night mostly I feel like I have a gial pill lodged in my throat. I have been sooooo thirsty. According to these new symptoms I am Hyper right now.

I just want to know what to say to my unapproachable doctor and get all the tests I need. What tests will I need. Would I be better off going to the emergancy room?

Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

I am sort of thinking that you have flipped over to hyperthyroid. Some tests would be very important and so would an ultra-sound of your thyroid.

It's so cold up by you; you shouldn't catch anything. Goodness! That aside; your immune system "is" talking to you.

Hugs,


----------



## Dafinny (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you sooo much! I will be locked and loaded for my call to my doctor tomorrow!


----------

